
Gnome 3.36 Released - jamesponddotco
https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-announce-list/2020-March/msg00016.html
======
jamesponddotco
Downloading a daily build of Fedora 32[1] to test this out tonight, but from
what I have been reading[2], the performance improvements are quite
substantial. Hopefully, that includes GNOME Web, as it eats CPU like crazy
when I have too many tabs open.

Time to sync and update my Adwaita customization.

[1]
[https://dl.fedoraproject.org/pub/fedora/linux/development/32...](https://dl.fedoraproject.org/pub/fedora/linux/development/32/Workstation/x86_64/iso/)

[2]
[https://old.reddit.com/r/gnome/comments/fgq3lz/loving_336_mi...](https://old.reddit.com/r/gnome/comments/fgq3lz/loving_336_mini_review_thing_ig/)

